# [H]Sisters, CSM, Dark Eldar, Orks, Dwarves, Misc [W] $$$



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Howdy folks. I've got lots of goodies I'm looking to sell on behalf of a close friend. The sale of these items is fairly urgent, so I'm more than willing to negotiate prices (which are in USD.) I'm willing to do international shipping, but I'd prefer to handle this domestically in the US because this stuff needs to move-- my friend badly needs the money.

Odds & Ends, unpainted and assembled unless otherwise noted; all are the most recent sculpts:

6 half-painted Ogre Bulls ($20)
Gale Force 9 Magnetic Bases, 20mm squares x1 pack ($10)
Gale Force 9 Magnetic Bases, 25mm squares x1 pack ($10)
Golden Daemon Honorable Mention-winning Mephiston conversion (check back shortly for pictures) ($75-this one's non-negotiable, painted by yours truly-- this is from my collection that I am throwing into the stuff being sold to help out my friend)

Chaos Space Marines, all unpainted, all assembled, all the most recent sculpts:

Chaos Space Marine Defiler with havoc launcher($45)
5 Plaguebearers, pewter, including standard bearer, musician, champion ($30),
Metal Skulltaker, still in blister ($12.50)
Assorted Chaos Space Marine troopers-- there are at least 30 of them-- I can inventory the weapons if interested. I'd prefer to sell them in minimum lots of 10, though ($25 for 10, or take all 30 for $60)


Dwarf army, painted to a masterful standard, roughly 3000 points. Mostly pewter; all the most current models. Movement trays and Sabol Army Transport (a $150-value) included. Pictures on request.

-20 Ironbreakers 
-20 Hammerers
-40 Warriors/Longbeards
-20 Thunderers
-20 Slayers
-Slayer hero
-Avatars of War Dwarf Lord with pistol and axe
-Dwarf Lord on shield bearers (the King Alaric model, although he's no longer a named character)
-Runesmith
-Runelord with the Anvil of Doom
-4 Cannons
-2 Organ Guns

PM me for pricing on this one. I'd prefer to sell it as a whole army, but I will entertain serious offers on parts of it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bump bump!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm also adding to the list of stuff available:

A FULLY PAINTED DARK ELDAR ARMY
A couple of Warriors-
















and Lelith-









The army consists of two Archons, a Succubus, Lelith Hesperax, 10 Wyches, 30 Warriors, 10 Incubi, 4 Raiders, 3 Ravagers, 1 Venom, 1 Talos, and 1 Razorwing Jetfighter. Carrying case and 2x2 display board included. 

Additionally, I've got an unpainted Haemonculus for the army. 

I'm looking for $400 for the lot; retail for the models and case alone is well over $550 US, plus the time from master-level painting that I normally would charge upwards of $300 for. That's like an $850-ish value, I'm looking for $400. Not bad, right? It's won numerous best-painted awards, and there's freehand designs on all the vehicles and on banners for the units. More pictures are available on request. All models are from the current range; one Archon is converted from a Dark Elf Dreadlord. 


I also have an ORK ARMY
Which is mostly painted, to the same standard as above. 
-Warboss, 20 Nobs (mostly with power klaws, some big choppas as well), a Big Mek, 3 Battlewagons (one is a conversion, the other two are the stock models), a Trukk, 14 Shoota Boyz, 30 Slugga Boyz, 12 Burna Boyz, 12 Grotz and 1 Runtherd, 6 Zzap! Guns, and a Deff Dread. 

Looking for $300 for this lot. Pictures upon request


----------



## dante12721 (Sep 1, 2012)

would you be willing to part out the dark eldar army?
depending on prices i may be interested in:
the converted archon, and/or the ravager,and/or the razorwing and/or the incubi


----------

